# Horus Heresy: The Sigillite Cover + description.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Found this is on Facebook:


> Long has Malcador stood at the Emperor's side - as confidant, aide and ambassador. Now learn the truths of his mysterious past, kept secret since the glorious wars of Unification.











I personally think this cover has a lot of power behind it, not to forget the story as well.  What do oyu guys think? Also I'm getting a bit tired to see the finromation about Black Library books on all others sites than their mainpage. Its kinda weird, wont you agree?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn it!!! I'm so excited about a Sigillite book I could... Well, it would get messy...

But what's wrong with BOOKS?!?!? Why audio? Very annoying! I haven't bought one yet, even though I'd love to read Garro books, but I'll probably have to get this one. Under protest.


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

His throne has (representations of) the skulls of the 2nd and 11th legions? A little much, maybe??


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like Emperor Palpatine. Good spot with the Legion numbers though, deepsix. The mask at his feet must be his Assassins mask, and that's an early iteration of the Inquisitorial seal in his right hand, by the looks of it.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Audio Drama concerning a character we know little about AND it's done by Chris Wraight?

ZING! This better be on CD, Black Library, or I unleash a plague of Skaven upon you!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deepsix81 said:


> His throne has (representations of) the skulls of the 2nd and 11th legions? A little much, maybe??


Good spot. That does seem strange.

The Sigillite's mysterious background has been one of the long-standing riddles of 40k mythos. I just hope they don't norze it up, because revelations concerning his background will also no doubt reveal much about the Emperor himself.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Audio Drama concerning a character we know little about AND it's done by Chris Wraight?
> 
> ZING! This better be on CD, Black Library, or I unleash a plague of Skaven upon you!


Get in line, my plague of Daemons will be there first if this isn't on CD. _Grey Angel_, _Bloodspire_ and _Deathwolf_ were all disappointments in that regard. This one had better be a physical release or i'm going to go insane.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Sigillite is the Emperor's little Brother, who secretly created the Horus Heresy in an attempt to sieze power after his bigger better looking cousin got all the girls and the throne left by daddy. Along with his pet white mice, P'niky and Brayne, they planned to take over the Galaxy.

I hate audio drama's - it means I've got to wait until they come out in prose during an Anthology full of previously published shorts I've already read from the Monthly.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Vaz said:


> The Sigillite is the Emperor's little Brother, who secretly created the Horus Heresy in an attempt to sieze power after his bigger better looking cousin got all the girls and the throne left by daddy. Along with his pet white mice, P'niky and Brayne, they planned to take over the Galaxy.
> 
> I hate audio drama's - it means I've got to wait until they come out in prose during an Anthology full of previously published shorts I've already read from the Monthly.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL now thats funny +rep for pinky and the brayne


----------



## Shurtgal (Apr 9, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Get in line, my plague of Daemons will be there first if this isn't on CD. _Grey Angel_, _Bloodspire_ and _Deathwolf_ were all disappointments in that regard. This one had better be a physical release or i'm going to go insane.
> 
> 
> LotN


Grey angel is being released on CD next year, along with Burden of Duty


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I found this on Black Libraries homepage, a day later:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/you-sigillite-horus-heresy-art.html

Yeah I think they should leave the Lost Legions alone. Every mentioning of them makes some fans go bat shit crazy and like "Hurr hurr derp derp they are still living" or some other crazy theory.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I am looking forward to this, hope it comes out in book form soon though, I won't be buying the audio drama.


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

The thing that really throws me off about the skulls is that when you mount a skull (in my mind), it is either meant as a trophy or a warning. Maybe I'm just reading into this wrong, and there is a different intent, but it falls flat in either regard. 

- Why would Malcador and the Emperor want to celebrate the loss of two of his created sons? Seems a weird thing to put onto your throne as a mark of victory. 

- Who could/would ever receive the warning? I imagine that no one (bar the other primarchs) would ever see the throne of the Sigilite, so what good would the warning do? 

And just as an aside, I always pictured him as a kindly, gentle, knowledgeable old guy who just wants what's best for mankind. This completely destroys that perception for me and makes me look at him in a different light.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone listened to this yet? I did the other day, and whilst it was a mildly interesting plot, the secrets we were promised - "learn the truths of his mysterious past, kept secret since the glorious wars of Unification" - were certainly absent. 

In essence, it just seems to be another skippable story revolving around yet another proto-Inquisition plot. Yes, we get that Malcador went around gathering mortals and Astartes for the Inquisition, we don't need to know the intricate details of each and every one (especially when it serves no greater purpose), get on with it.

Disappointed. The recent output of this series remains below-par.


----------



## CosmicVoid (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree, I was certainly expecting a lot more from this story than what we got. The parts with Malcador are definitely interesting and entertaining but overall the story was just really bland and somewhat pointless. I wonder if the main imperial trooper featured has a key role to play in a future story. Truthfully I enjoyed it for what it was but it was certainly disappointing when you take into consideration that this was a story based around Malcador! Expected a lot more from that premise!


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Definitely a complete waste of my money... I knew it was going to let me down, but due to it being HH related I went for it...



Really? the big secret and reveal that we have been waiting months to get about Malcador's past is that he collects things?.... The Rosetta Stone... I hate when they force objects from our time into the future 30k/40k time period. Incredibly vague references are fun little teases, but blatant product placement like this, just comes off as stupid to me... maybe that is just me.. 

What a let down and waste of money...


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

i reckon it was worth it just to hear the banging at the door 


also he basically reveals that he is not the only sigillite to have existed and talks as if they were a race from ancient times, love the fact they didn't mention the lost legions after the fanboys got into a hysteria over the cover for it


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree as well...big let down. This was THE audio drama we have been waiting for a while. I personally thought Sord of Truth was better as well as some of the recent grey knights ones. The Highlight for me was also the description of behind the door....and Him


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

From Chris Wraight's blog:

_"The Sigillite has the advantage of being a standalone tale, set in the mainstream Heresy storyline but not dependant on any particular part of it. It was a chance to (partly) flesh out the character of one of the most enigmatic figures in the saga. I hope it makes him a bit more interesting, but there’s still plenty of mystery left – above all, Malcador needs to remain mysterious."_

I suppose I'll be much more careful with my purchases from now on.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> From Chris Wraight's blog:
> 
> _"The Sigillite has the advantage of being a standalone tale, set in the mainstream Heresy storyline but not dependant on any particular part of it. It was a chance to (partly) flesh out the character of one of the most enigmatic figures in the saga. I hope it makes him a bit more interesting, but there’s still plenty of mystery left – above all, Malcador needs to remain mysterious."_
> 
> I suppose I'll be much more careful with my purchases from now on.


That's fair enough from Chris Wraight. But then why were we promised something entirely the opposite?


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

What did you expect?
I mean, of course there is nothing about this Legions and never will be.
It's why it's so amazing. If GW/BL start to spoils every mysteries and secrets of W40k, I've give it up!

At the Black Library Live March 2013, they told everyone AGAIN that they will never write about the II'nd and XI'th Legion.
Cause that makes work the fantasy of all fans in the earth, and it's a good thing to me.

Here it is a little summary of what I learned :


We have two stories, one is a flash back of a mission in Gyptus with a special force and the other with Malcador showing terra's depths at this leader of the special group.
While Khalid Hassan remember of the operation, the Sigilithe make a visit of the undergrounds of the Emperor's Palace.
We learn that Hassan had failed the mission and now, face to face with the Regent of Terra he has to explain himself.

At one point, they stopped in front of a gate I think, with the II and XI symbols graved in stone, and Malcado felt sorrow but tell to Hassan, they won't go there this time (so may be in a future?).

During the visit, we passe at length of a kind of museum, same trick in Know No Fear or The Lion, a lot of weapons of ancient age but not all. There is also books "which once gouverned billions" (the bible, Coran, etc..).
And the famous rosetta stone, jey of comprehension.
It was this stone Hassan's group needed to catch, but after a lot of casualties, the leader orders to open the box they have steal and when they saw just a stone, he trhought it to the sands and desert cause their mission was so secret, Hassan told to his crew, "Who cares, nobody will know..."(seems logic..)
And we learn that Malcador is the protector of humanity'soul and kwnoledge while Dorn is the physical protector of the palace/cradle of humankind.

But the real stunning point is this one : Malcador bring Hassan to deeper place ever below Terra : The Gates of Eternity!
That, is awesome! Cause when they come near the gates we can ear screams, cry and howls ! Like a myriads of minions and deamons traped behind! And who is avoiding them to escape? Big Daddy, the Emperor himself, guarding the gates of Eternity.

After a moment, Malcador explain to Hassan he build a special group of individu (Garro, Varren, etc..) and ask him, if he wants join it. Hassan accept and that's all.

If I forget something or mishunderstanding other, tell me please cause english isn't my native langage 
PS : the musics was very cool


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I could care less for more info on the 2nd and 11th legion, ADB has made it abundantely clear that we will never get any info on these legion's and its an idea and mystery I fully endorse.



I am annoyed, because I spent money on a product just to learn that Malcador collects things, and to see areas we have already seen. Sure we are given a short description of the door and noises from beyond, but we got an even better description of the door from "A Thousand Sons." And not only the door, but a glimpse to the Emperor's actual plan for the Webway and the golden throne with Magus sitting on it. 

This audio drama didn't really give us anything... at all... that furthers the story line of the Heresy, or really expands on the mythos of Malcador. I get that we learned he was part of a organization (the illuminati, freemason society, etc...) but I am much more interested in the man himself. Is he a perpetual like John Grammaticus or Oll Perrson? I get that there has to be mystery and intrigue blotting out this guys past and history, but teasers? hints? easter eggs? Something! to warrant spending money on this.


If I had wanted to drop $14 on an imperial guard audio drama and his struggles with failing his mission, I'd rather jump out a window first...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Alhom said:


> What did you expect?
> I mean, of course there is nothing about this Legions and never will be.
> It's why it's so amazing. If GW/BL start to spoils every mysteries and secrets of W40k, I've give it up!
> 
> ...


No one is talking about the Lost Legions. I didn't expect or want them to be revealed in this audio. 



Alhom said:


> Here it is a little summary of what I learned :


And here is a little summary of what I learned:


Nothing.

And that is why I am a bit annoyed. Khyzer has summed up my thoughts exactly:



Khyzer said:


> I am annoyed, because I spent money on a product just to learn that Malcador collects things, and to see areas we have already seen. Sure we are given a short description of the door and noises from beyond, but we got an even better description of the door from "A Thousand Sons." And not only the door, but a glimpse to the Emperor's actual plan for the Webway and the golden throne with Magus sitting on it.
> 
> This audio drama didn't really give us anything... at all... that furthers the story line of the Heresy, or really expands on the mythos of Malcador. I get that we learned he was part of a organization (the illuminati, freemason society, etc...) but I am much more interested in the man himself. Is he a perpetual like John Grammaticus or Oll Perrson? I get that there has to be mystery and intrigue blotting out this guys past and history, but teasers? hints? easter eggs? Something! to warrant spending money on this.
> 
> If I had wanted to drop $14 on an imperial guard audio drama and his struggles with failing his mission, I'd rather jump out a window first...


We get no new insights into Malcador as a character, no interesting sub-plots that could have contributed to the wider series, no further developments in anything really. Even the most interesting scene:


Where we get a tiny glimpse of the Secret War raging beyond the Golden Throne...

...We have seen before from a more revealing and interesting angle (in _A Thousand Sons_). The script wasn't poorly written or anything, it was just utterly pointless.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Even the most interesting scene:
> 
> 
> Where we get a tiny glimpse of the Secret War raging beyond the Golden Throne...
> ...


And we'll see all that in intimate detail in _The Master of Mankind_, so while I have not listened to _The Sigilite_, what I am reading about it is not good.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Audio drama means I'll avoid most of the time anyway and just grab the spoilers and main plot points from someone else.

Audio drama with very poor reception so far. Yeah..


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> And we'll see all that in intimate detail in _The Master of Mankind_, so while I have not listened to _The Sigilite_, what I am reading about it is not good.
> 
> 
> LotN


i rather enjoyed it i must admit , and i wouldn't be surprised if The Master of Mankind makes no mention of the battle of the webway at all , possibly from the likes of Amon's point of view from the days at the unification of terra up until magnus destroying the webway also would like to see euphrati keeler getting a bit part i think the meeting between the future god-emperor and the saint might be interesting.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow you are so rough...
I mean, okay it's a deception and we learn nothing concrete, but as usual I want to say...
We learn that Malcador hasn't the same philosophy than the Emperor.
The Sigilithe thinks that the Emperor must live and lead humanity forever when the master of mankind want to retreat and give a chance to us.

May be it's just an introduction at Master of Mankind like Raven'sFlight was an intro for Deliverance Lost.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

First, dear gods what is with that font?




Alhom said:


> Wow you are so rough...



Honestly no they are not, they paid for something under the guise that it would be quality and instead received mediocre at best.




Alhom said:


> We learn that Malcador hasn't the same philosophy than the Emperor.


We've known that since Nemesis if not sooner. It was made perfectly clear that Malcador had no issue doing things behind the Emperor's back, using assassins to take out Horus rather than let him come to Terra.




Alhom said:


> The Sigilithe thinks that the Emperor must live and lead humanity forever when the master of mankind want to retreat and give a chance to us.


Retreat and give us a chance? Last I checked the Emperor returned to Terra to enact another part of his plans to further humanity.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, the main problem is the art cover then?
Because there was two seductives draws, so your hope has burned when you saw them?

When I bought this Audio I was certain there will have been nothin about the II or XI Legion, that's may be the difference...

Black Library always plays with our hopes, look at Legion of the Damned, not a dam Damned in the story...
I'm used to it now.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I second other's thoughts: this is getting strung out a bit thin now. 

I love the Heresy series, and I have always been a defender of it but man, the first book came out in 2006, it's 2013 now and we're not even half way there. Do I see myself collecting another 20+ books over the next seven years? probably not, at least not as fanaticly as I did to begin with. The fact I now have to wait 6 months for a paperback has stunted my enthusiasm (I'm not paying £20 for a hardback, I'd rather spend it on plastic crack and wait). I know what happens, I've known the story for the last 17 years...

It used to be all killer, no filler, but the emphasis has switched. Far from fleshing out the Heresy, with all the limited edition hard backs etc it seems more like milking a hungry goat. Will the hard core fans get bored? probably (I'm proof). Will there be new fans to take thier place? Based on the 'premium' prices and increasingly good background of rival war games, probably less than GW think. It's a standard case of increasing revenue for shareholders who will simply sell out when the shares reach thier peak, whilst alienating the fanbase to the point where there _is_ no fan base... I just hope they finish the series before the GW bubble goes pop.

As for FW's coverage of the HH, don't get me wrong, I am happy to pay £70 for that sort of quality rule book, but one Primarch mini a year... that's a 20 year wait to catch them all!! I'm 31 now, who know's what I'll be doing when I'm 51!


----------



## CosmicVoid (Mar 4, 2013)

Alhom said:


> Well, the main problem is the art cover then?
> Because there was two seductives draws, so your hope has burned when you saw them?
> 
> When I bought this Audio I was certain there will have been nothin about the II or XI Legion, that's may be the difference...


I'm fairly certain no one who saw that cover actually expected anything except a subtle mention of the two missing legions. I for one didn't, the story was still disappointing though which I think is the main point to make it here. An interesting character written from one of the more promising newer authors of Black Library should/could have been better than what we actually got! 

Admittedly it's entirely subjective on the individual but it seems the fair majority of people were let down by what this audio actually gave us!


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

TheReverend, I'm totaly agree with you!
It's why when I heard that books of HH will be first in Hardback, then in paper trade and THEN in paperback, I switched to ebooks.
And I don't regret, I continue to buy real books, but nice books, like Chains of Golgotha or Priests of Mars you know.

And YES again, there are too many books (24) and we are only at the beginning of renegades Primarchs transforming into Prince of Chaos...
But what do you want to do?

But yes I know a lot of people are desapointed by this Audio and they have a GOOD raison to be!
But I enjoy the music, the deamons screams behind the gates and the voice of Malcador. Not enough? Yes, you are right, but such is life.
I'm juste saying that GW/FW/BL have always been like this.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Average Horus Heresy audio drama... Still better than listening to Justin Beiber on the radio.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> That's fair enough from Chris Wraight. But then why were we promised something entirely the opposite?


For it seems like Black Library does this A LOT! I'm seriously considering not buying it for the reviews you guys just gave me and will wait for the paper edition in 2 years instead! I'm feeling the same about the Garro-series. Only _Sword of Truth_ brings some good quality to it, but its the same layout for every story pretty much.

So far only _Throne of Lies_, _The Dark King/The Lightning Tower_ and _Raven's Flight_ have had original storylines worth buying.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Even as a big audio fan this one was a huge disappointment. The moment at the Eternity Gate was pretty much the only part that I liked about it.


----------



## CosmicVoid (Mar 4, 2013)

I enjoyed the part where Malcador talks about who he wished he could of saved (or something like that) and then says it would be Lorgar and explains why, other than that and the eternity gate I can't recall anything all that memorable/notable about it :/

One audio I really liked was that 10 minute "Warmaster" one that they released during the advent series, short and to the point! I may give The Sigillite another listen soon and see if it grows on me some more!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Listened to it today and was sorely disappointed. I was avoiding reading this thread until I got around to it, but I now agree with all of the above. I wasn't expecting it to be just another recruitment story. The brief stroll through the museum was interesting, with the rosetta stone and the bible being deemed as powerful artifacts by Malcador. His musing on the fact that maybe they should have handled Lorgar differently because he was the most delicate of the primarchs was also interesting. 

Also, he spoke of himself being part of an order, now spread across the stars. Could this mean he is part of the same immortal group as John Grammaticus, Ollianus Pious and the chap from _Betrayer_?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

CosmicVoid said:


> I enjoyed the part where Malcador talks about who he wished he could of saved (or something like that) and then says it would be Lorgar and explains why, other than that and the eternity gate I can't recall anything all that memorable/notable about it :/
> 
> One audio I really liked was that 10 minute "Warmaster" one that they released during the advent series, short and to the point! I may give The Sigillite another listen soon and see if it grows on me some more!


I liked that one as well! Short, with a nice twist at the end and very well handled by the readers!


----------



## deepsix81 (Dec 24, 2011)

The audio drama is, in title and description, to be about Malcador. His motivations, mindset, and what exactly he does. I found all of those things to be covered well(though not as deeply as I would have liked). I thought that there was a lot about the Sigilite that was left unsaid/unexplained, but it was purposeful. He is and remains one of the most secretive and enigmatic of the Heresy characters, so there wasn't any chance that an hour-long audio was going to completely open him up. 

I realize this is not in line with the majority of opinions, but I would only ask: What exactly were you looking for? What would you have wanted to hear to make this a meaningful and worthwhile exploration of Malcador?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

deepsix81 said:


> What would you have wanted to hear to make this a meaningful and worthwhile exploration of Malcador?


Something we didn't already know. Especially considering how the audio was marketed, here are a few examples:



Official Facebook said:


> ...learn the truths of his mysterious past, kept secret since the glorious wars of Unification


Did we learn such truths? No.



BL blog said:


> If you look closely, you can see that the skulls adorning his throne have roman numerals on them. What could the numbers II and XI possibly mean...?


Did we get any hints, further mystery, or any jargon surrounding the lost Primarchs? No. 



Audio synopsis said:


> Where do Malcador’s true loyalties lie?


I'd find it difficult to apply that to any element of the plot.



deepsix81 said:


> What were you expecting?


If i'd known that the plot was just another proto-Inquisition mission whilst revealing nothing about Malcador we didn't already know and even including less insight than other HH contributions have, I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Something we didn't already know. Especially considering how the audio was marketed, here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BL marketing something incorrectly? Surely not! :shok:

*cough Prospero Burns *cough


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> BL marketing something incorrectly? Surely not! :shok:
> 
> *cough Prospero Burns *cough


Yes true, dito Legion of the Damned...


----------

